# Hilton Head piers?



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anybody know of any fishing piers around HHI? If not, where would be the closest? Heading down that way tomorrow.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

I believe Folly is the closest


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Either the Hunting Island Pier or any of the Savannah area piers are your closest ones. They're all gonna be a good drive, though.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

That's what I was thinking. I was just hoping there was one closer that I didn't know about. Thanks for the input. I post the results from the surf when I return.


----------

